# Hypothetical question



## KaylaC (Jul 21, 2013)

What is a nice sized cage for 2 rats? 
Cheapest yet best? 
Where to order online? (in my area they are running from 150-250$ minimum) while one for a single rat is 30-50$)

May have to just start saving up for a large cage



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## avalouise (Jun 8, 2013)

Have you tried Craigslist? I got a giant ferret cage (about the size of a Critter Nation) for just 60 dollars from there.


----------



## liesel (Feb 13, 2013)

I have the same problem. If they're babies and small they may be able to live in a smaller cage temporarily while you save up or keep checking Craigslist. You'd be surprised how often rat cages come up on there. Maybe try garage sales as well? Just make sure to clean it well if you do go used, never know what the previous ratties may have had disease wise.


----------



## KaylaC (Jul 21, 2013)

I have yet to get any yet they will be babies, I was going to stick to just ones rat as I've done in the past but yeah.... I've got a lot of negativity here about that. 
Scared if I get two boys they will fight as my first two did. And they were born and raised together


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

KaylaC said:


> I have yet to get any yet they will be babies, I was going to stick to just ones rat as I've done in the past but yeah.... I've got a lot of negativity here about that.
> Scared if I get two boys they will fight as my first two did. And they were born and raised together
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Umm I don't know what area you live in but you could try amazon.ca or .com depending on where you live they actually sell pretty good sized cages there for cheap prices. I got my cage on it for 100 and it was normally 200-300 also you could look into building your own if your into that kind of stuff. You could get an hold book shelf or something and make it rat save and stuff. They actually make pretty nice unique cages. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

I found this cage on sale for around 93 dollars on amazon.ca I'm sure it's big enough for two males or two females you would just need to hang things in it to give them more levels and things to climb on.

http://www.amazon.ca/gp/aw/d/B001W8S4M0/ref=mp_s_a_1_18?qid=1374554816&sr=8-18&pi=AC_SX110_SY190


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## FallDeere (Sep 29, 2011)

Are you based in the US? Petsmart sells an okay cage called a Luxury Rat Home. It's a good size, but cheaply made (and don't let your rats use the wheel it comes with... it's dangerous). You can get it anywhere between $70 and $100, depending on where and when you get it. It's really a great size for two rats. I kept my two boys (Gus Gus and Bartok) in it when I first got them. I got frusterated with it's cheapness, though, and upgraded to a Martin's cage for $135, and later to a Double Critter Nation. I definitely think the Luxury Rat Home is as cheap as you can get and still have an okay sized cage (unless you get a good used cage somewhere).


----------



## KaylaC (Jul 21, 2013)

I dont want something that I will need to replace such as that 

Just searched Craigslist and nothing popped up.

As for the one above, what about the spacing? Would it be way to be big?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## liesel (Feb 13, 2013)

KaylaC said:


> I have yet to get any yet they will be babies, I was going to stick to just ones rat as I've done in the past but yeah.... I've got a lot of negativity here about that. Scared if I get two boys they will fight as my first two did. And they were born and raised togetherSent from Petguide.com Free App


I hear if you neuter them that generally stops the fighting. I don't know for sure though, mine are all girls. I've done two rats together and had just one. I know from experience having just one means a LOT of time spent with her/him. Although many people will say that unless you can donate 24 hours a day of your time it will never be enough. I sort of disagree with that, but I do agree that having just one requires a lot more time than two. I would still probably suggest two though. It gives them someone to always play with, cuddle with, and if you go out of town for a couple days they should be alright as long as they have enough food and water because they have each other for company. It really isn't more difficult to have two than one either. You barely notice the difference in food cause, it's just one extra rat. Toy cost is the same they share everything like that. You can generally have them out of the cage at the same time for bonding and playtime so it doesn't add to your time either. If you want two I will highly suggest getting litter mates or doing an introduction while they are young. I am having the hardest time getting my oldest to like other rats because she spent so much time alone. People have done introductions when rats are older so it isn't impossible but it is much easier to get two litter mates. Trust me.


----------



## liesel (Feb 13, 2013)

Also depending where you live try kijiji as well


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

For babies yes but you could buy the mesh wire and put it around the outside of the cage I am pretty sure it is the same spacing as my cage and my rats can't get out my youngest is around two months old and is a female. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

It is the same spacing as my cage I had just checked. Also with the way the bars go in the cage you would think it is hard for them to climb it but mine have no problem climbing it at all.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KaylaC (Jul 21, 2013)

I checked the price of neutering today.. I would have to drive 1 1/2 hour plus it would cost 275$ for each rat to be neutered 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

If you get two boys I wouldn't get the neutered right away because some males don't have hormonal problems and some grow out of it, so if you neutered them right away then you could be just wasting money. If you don't want to have to worry about the hormonal issues or cost of getting the neutered I would suggest getting to girls them you don't have to really worry to much about the fighting or getting them fixed. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## FallDeere (Sep 29, 2011)

KaylaC said:


> I dont want something that I will need to replace such as that
> 
> Just searched Craigslist and nothing popped up.
> 
> ...


The cage I suggested (Luxury Rat Home) doesn't _have _to be replaced... It was just my personal preference. I know a LOT of people who love the cage. It has it's flaws, but every cage does. It also has great bar spacing for young ones. My boys were four weeks old when I got them and I know other people have kept young rats in it as well. It just didn't fit my needs (and is a tad on the flimsy side when moving it around), but it has lots of great reviews. I just needed something with different shelves and bigger since I wanted more than two rats (I have four boys now).

By the way, the reason your boys fought could've been hormonal aggression or something environmental (and sometimes certain rats decide they don't like each other lol). I've known lots of male rats to get along great with each other. Or you could go for females. I too have had some boys fight, causing serious injury, but my four girls have yet to hurt each other (though they do "fight" a lot. It's not vicious with them) and I've had three of them for nearly a year now. Though, I've actually heard females are less likely to get along with each other than males... Maybe my rats are weird. XD


----------



## KaylaC (Jul 21, 2013)

I love this cage cause of the doors anyone know of a cage like this?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## EJW323 (Jun 18, 2013)

The cage that's like that that can hold rats is called the critter nation 161 (single unit) I have one and it's awesome!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KaylaC (Jul 21, 2013)

I really like it and think ima start saving!! 
Then later on get additionals


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## EJW323 (Jun 18, 2013)

I'm saving up for an add on right now haha. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KaylaC (Jul 21, 2013)

I may be rescueing little rat tomorrow, just saw a local add on a buy/sell/trade site. He's the last one and she doesn't care if he is food or pet >.< 

Someone posted ahead of me and said they would take him for their snake I'm trying to talk her into selling to me instead  fingers crossed!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KaylaC (Jul 21, 2013)

He can't be more than 3 months old :'(


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KaylaC (Jul 21, 2013)

Welp.... 50$ later and I will be picking him up tomorrow, having to drive 1 hour away to get him, luckily he will be coming with a cage since I offered so much just can't stand to see or know he was fed to a snake  




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

Are you planing on looking into getting him a friend? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KaylaC (Jul 21, 2013)

Gonna try to going now to get him 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

Ok  I was going to say I know how you wanted to get one but he's still so young that it would be mean to not get him a friend. Haha post pictures when you are able to  and I hope the cage is suitable for a rat and is in good shape.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Hopefully his cage is in good condition. 

The cage picture you posted is a ferret nation, but there is a critter nation which has 1/2 inch bar spacing and is horizontal to make climbing easier. I have a double critter nation and it's a really good cage. The single you can typically get for about $150, but it has 12 cubic feet so in theory a max of 6 rats (though I wouldn't really want to put more then 4, maybe 5 if they are super lazy, in there just because it only has one shelf and hammocks can be a pain to hang in there sometimes).

As for the males fighting, I've never had that happened really. Started with a pair of males, never fought. After the death of Einstein, I had a lone rat (Charles) which was not fun. a month later, he got 2 friends (Soda, who is still alive at 2 years, and Storm). They never had any true fights, though Storm did have a thyroid issue which meant he liked to be a bully, but that's not the norm. A few months after Charles's death, we ended up getting 3 more (Bentley, Liam, and Niko). Once again, no fighting. In February the group went down to 4 with the death of storm. Other then 2 small fights between Soda and Niko, we haven't had any fights. Only issue we've had is that Soda has a habit of knocking boxes off the play table, and these boxes often have rats in them. 

Not sure how much of the norm it is though. Most of the "fighting" you'll be seeing is just play fighting. Signs of actual fighting/aggression are huffing (breathing heavily through nose), fur puffed up, and walking sides and most of the time also walking with their back hunched up/arched.


----------



## KaylaC (Jul 21, 2013)

Cage is nothing fancy but looks brand new!!! 
My boyfriend picked a rat at the pet store that was really gentle and we have them together snuggling now  



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

Yay pot pictures of them? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

